# flights on WHV??



## elinasuomi (Jul 7, 2011)

hello everyone.

im wondering if i need to book return flight on my whv or is just one way flight enough? cos ofcourse u never know when u leave.. it might be sooner or then after the year there. 

thank you for ur info


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

if you have plenty of money then one way is enough

if you are close to their minimum amount of money then you need a return flight


----------



## elinasuomi (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you dan

what is their minimum amount that you need to have with you?


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

AUD$5,000

Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 417)


----------



## elinasuomi (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you again dan


----------

